# Drinking fountain waste



## Sifu (Nov 16, 2012)

IPC 2009, Indirect waste, for potable clear water waste.

Is potable clear water waste from a drinking fountain what is intended by 802.1.3 (such as sterilizers and relief valves) and therefore able to be drained by indirect means (in this case a mop sink)?


----------



## north star (Nov 16, 2012)

*$ $*





> "Is potable clear water waste from a drinking fountain what is intended by 802.1.3 (such as sterilizersand relief valves) and therefore able to be drained by indirect means (in this case a mop sink)?"


IMO, ...I say "no, the clear water waste from a Drinking Fountain is notwhat is intended by Section 802.1.3 [ `06 & `09 IPC ]"



*From Section 802.1 - Where required:**"*Food-handling equipment and

clear-water waste shall discharge through an indirect waste pipe as specified

in Sections 802.1.1 through 802.1.7..........All health-care related fixtures,

devices and equipment shall discharge to the drainage system through an

indirect waste pipe by means of an air gap in accordance with this chapter

and Section 713.3.........Fixtures not required by this section to be indirectly

connected shall be directly connected to the plumbing system in accordance

with Chapter 7."

*% %*


----------



## mark handler (Nov 18, 2012)

Chaper 8 in IPC;  sections change depending on edition

Drinking fountains *may* be installed with indirect wastes.


----------



## Sifu (Nov 19, 2012)

Mark, are you seeing something I am not in ch. 8 or are you interpreting the waste from the fountain as the clear water waste?  What edition are you looking at?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 19, 2012)

Sifu said:
			
		

> Mark, are you seeing something I am not in ch. 8 or are you interpreting the waste from the fountain as the clear water waste?  What edition are you looking at?


https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=toolbar-instant&hl=en&ion=1&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS331US331#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_nf=3&gs_mss=%22Drinking%20fountains%3A%20may%20be%20installed%20with%20indirect%20waste&tok=D_io3J7IJrafwSfe2r-mTg&pq=drinking%20fountains%20may%20be%20installed%20with%20indirect%20wastes.&cp=44&gs_id=x&xhr=t&q=%22Drinking%20fountains%3A%20may%20be%20installed%20with%20%22indirect%20waste%22&pf=p&safe=off&tbo=d&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS331US331&sclient=psy-ab&oq=%22Drinking+fountains:+may+be+installed+with+%22indirect+waste%22&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=8017fc3cb3445cb0&bpcl=38625945&ion=1&biw=1067&bih=458


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 19, 2012)

IPC Chapter 8 tells you when an indirect waste is required. A drinking fountain is *not required *to have an indirect waste.

Is it an installation the AHJ can approve under alternate means and methods? I believe it is if the mop sink drain is sized properly.

709.4 Values for indirect waste receptor.

The drainage fixture unit load of an indirect waste receptor receiving the discharge of indirectly connected fixtures shall be the sum of the drainage fixture unit values of the fixtures that discharge to the receptor, but not less than the drainage fixture unit value given for the indirect waste receptor in Table 709.1 or 709.2.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2012)

If you've ever taken a p-trap off or cleaned out the drain from a drinking fountain you will understand why it should *never* go through an indirect waste.  You should have to wear a space suit and seal off the area to open the drain of a drinking fountain.  It definately is not potable clear water waste.  If you have any doubts about it being potable just take off the p-trap and drink the nasty black slimy filth.   Almost as bad as boiled okra.


----------

